# Insulation required on all hot water lines



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

We just had an inspection for a house that we did the plumbing on in Kansas City, MO. The inspector told me that all of the hot water lines not have to be insulated. 

My supply house was telling me that it should be up the the GC to do this as it is part of the energy requirements. The GC is saying that I need to do it. 

Is this something that I should have to do as the plumber or is it on the General Contractor?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

What does your contract say?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

It does not mention anything about the insulation. It is a new code requirement here, neither the GC or I even knew about it.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds like you guys should split it. IMO


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Is this insulating the hot lines on this one house, or are there others under contract that will have to be done which the bids do not cover?


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

*Ok*



plumberkc said:


> We just had an inspection for a house that we did the plumbing on in Kansas City, MO. The inspector told me that all of the hot water lines not have to be insulated.
> 
> My supply house was telling me that it should be up the the GC to do this as it is part of the energy requirements. The GC is saying that I need to do it.
> 
> Is this something that I should have to do as the plumber or is it on the General Contractor?


Did he mention a minimum thickness? Look it up.
I would supply the insulation, and convince the gc to have a laborer of his put it on. 
Get armaflex, it won't cost much. Look for an insulation distributor instead of your plumbing supply.
Use black duct tape to seal the mitered elbows.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

I know our plumbing code here requires us to insulate any water supply pipe that has the possibility of condensating. And I've heard the new federal energy code requires us to insulate all water hot or cold and hydronic heat loops also. It depends on witch corador of the country your working in. There is a map with the requirements for each area. But the way I understood the new Fed energy code didn't take effect until April of 2013. Is this a state code for you??? I also know if you guarantee all work to meet code here and your inspection fails you cant charge the customer more to bring work up to code wether its in your contract or not. I was down that road once with an electric water heater replacement once, they wanted me to install a service disconnect because the service panel wasn't in the same room as th heater. And I freaked on the inspector and called the state, they sided with inspector and forced me to hire a licenced electrician pay him out of pocket and pay for service disconect box and whip. I was pissed. But learned a lesson.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

We are required to insulate all hot water lines. As our inspector explained to me they consider the piping an extension of the water heater. 
Of course we insulate ANY water lines not protected from the elements,,, under wood floors, in attics etc.
In attics I often insulate with armaflex but also lay insulation batting on top of that and keep them tight to the ceiling joists. (An easy sell to customers with water and sheetrock laying on the floor).


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

plumberkc said:


> We just had an inspection for a house that we did the plumbing on in Kansas City, MO. The inspector told me that all of the hot water lines not have to be insulated.
> 
> My supply house was telling me that it should be up the the GC to do this as it is part of the energy requirements. The GC is saying that I need to do it.
> 
> Is this something that I should have to do as the plumber or is it on the General Contractor?



If it is in your plumbing and/or energy codes, you are responsible for it.

Mark


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

The new code requirement is an add-on to the contract.

Plus, anything not in the contract is an add-on.

The problem lies with speaking to the owner. Someone has to go to the owner and say it will be that much more for insulation.

Kansas get real cold, donnit? I'd thought everything would be insulated.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

We fail inspection if we run supply pipe in an attic here unless its finished and heated. Doesn't matter how much insulation we use on it. Zero deg days and attic space dont mix well lol...


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Never an issue I always insulate the hot line usually both. So what! no biggie. 5 minutes and 2 bucks? mosT water heaters come with insullation anyways.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

damnplumber said:


> Never an issue I always insulate the hot line usually both. So what! no biggie. 5 minutes and 2 bucks? mosT water heaters come with insullation anyways.


I think hes talking about the whole house.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't know about where you are at , but here in Texas it is the Plumbers responsibility to insulate the plumbing pipes. All hot water piping must be insulated under the International energy code.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

damnplumber said:


> Never an issue I always insulate the hot line usually both. So what! no biggie. 5 minutes and 2 bucks? mosT water heaters come with insullation anyways.


Just finished our whole house repipe and insulated with 3/4" walled insulation. Hot and cold. In walls and attic. We had about 500 linear feet. Had to spend around $350-$400 on insulation. It wasn't just a couple of bucks.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

johntheplumber said:


> Just finished our whole house repipe and insulated with 3/4" walled insulation. Hot and cold. In walls and attic. We had about 500 linear feet. Had to spend around $350-$400 on insulation. It wasn't just a couple of bucks.


What kind of insulation were you paying 70 cents a foot for ?


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

oh the whole house insulated? Ouch! I thought you were moaning about just the w/h...my bad.
I'm doing a repipe both hot and cold piping in all exterior walls get insullated but not interior.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

damnplumber said:


> oh the whole house insulated? Ouch! I thought you were moaning about just the w/h...my bad.
> I'm doing a repipe both hot and cold piping in all exterior walls get insullated but not interior.


I quoted it do the whole house so I was planning on spending a few hundred. It still doesn't make me happy.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

damnplumber said:


> oh the whole house insulated? Ouch! I thought you were moaning about just the w/h...my bad.
> I'm doing a repipe both hot and cold piping in all exterior walls get insullated but not interior.


You guys can run water pipe in an outside wall??? God that would make my life easy when I rough, wish we could do that here...


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah exterior walls + below freezing temps equals bad news.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

It's really a 'good' practice to insulate all hots in a structure. Anything that slows down the temperature loss over a period of time is a good thing. 


To the OP in this situation; 


Gonna have to take the bullet on this one, adjust the next job accordingly. Armaflex is probably what is required, a certain wall thickness. 


Take pics of the finished work when you're done.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> Yeah exterior walls + below freezing temps equals bad news.


Yeah im jealous of warmer climates. I can always hope for global warming!


----------



## Bigcim (Feb 22, 2013)

first 10 feet in and out of the water heater here


----------

